# ISO substitute for mirin



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

I want to make sushi tonight, but I don't have any mirin (you put it on the rice apparently). does anyone know a sub?
I've heard of white wine and a little sugar, would this work? if not, got any ideas?
thx all!!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 15, 2007)

What recipe are you using? Mirin is not used in normal sushi rice.


----------



## Caine (Jun 15, 2007)

Mirin is a sweetened rice wine, so yes, that would work. Only thing is, unless you've had mirin before, how would you know how much sugar to put in?

Tell you what. You can use sweet sherry if you have it, or you can use dry sherry or white wine, adding 1/2 the amount of sugar or clear corn syrup (i.e. add 1/2 cup sugar or corn syrup to 1 cup wine).


----------



## Alix (Jun 15, 2007)

1 tbsp of vinegar and one of sugar (dissolved in the vinegar) for 2 cups of sushi rice works. You have to paddle (stir!) this solution into the rice.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Recipes : Vegetable Sushi : Food Network
this was the one that I was going to follow (loosely or whatever)
don't have any sherry on hand, so may just try the white wine and sugar idea.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> 1 tbsp of vinegar and one of sugar (dissolved in the vinegar) for 2 cups of sushi rice works. You have to paddle (stir!) this solution into the rice.


I may try this instead of the wine...thx!!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought about it, and  your recipe is probably calling for mirin in place of the sugar and rice vinegar. You realize that if you use white wine or something else the taste of the sushi rice is going to be off right? And mirin is much sweeter than the rice vinegar/sugar that you add to the rice to mix. Just get the rice vinegar. If you try and sub it for white wine it's not going to taste like sushi.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 15, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> Recipes : Vegetable Sushi : Food Network
> this was the one that I was going to follow (loosely or whatever)
> don't have any sherry on hand, so may just try the white wine and sugar idea.


 
Ah, it's a vegetable maki sushi, and not even a correct one at that. Why am I not surprised it's by Ina Garten. In the case of this particular recipe, go ahead and use the white wine or whatever you want. It won't make a difference because the recipe does not call for traditional sushi rice anyway.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I thought about it, and  your recipe is probably calling for mirin in place of the sugar and rice vinegar. You realize that if you use white wine or something else the taste of the sushi rice is going to be off right? And mirin is much sweeter than the rice vinegar/sugar that you add to the rice to mix. Just get the rice vinegar. If you try and sub it for white wine it's not going to taste like sushi.


what's odd is in the show she used rice wine vinigar instead of mirin so I'm just going to use rice wine vinagar afterall.
thx for the advice and whatnot!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Ah, it's a vegetable maki sushi, and not even a correct one at that. Why am I not surprised it's by Ina Garten. In the case of this particular recipe, go ahead and use the white wine or whatever you want. It won't make a difference because the recipe does not call for traditional sushi rice anyway.


it's ok if it's not traditional (for me). I really just want to try the method of making it. hopefully the flavour will work.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 15, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> it's ok if it's not traditional (for me). I really just want to try the method of making it. hopefully the flavour will work.


 
I don't think it will make that much of a difference, especially with the dipping sauce. All of the flavors should cancel or minimize the flavor that the white wine will impart into the rice. 

But if you ever decide to make traditional sushi rice, all you add is rice vinegar, sugar, and salt to the cooked rice.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Ya I'll definetly want to make traditional sushi, but tonight what the hey, ill try this version
I don't know if I'll make the dipping sauce or just use soy sauce. 
thx!


----------

